# Marine cranking amps



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes. The number of amps is to get the starter to spin the engine at such a speed to fire the engine. If it is too low then there will be undue stress on the starter.

Once I forgot I took the battery out of my boat and went fishing. Ended up taking the battery out of the truck and it was a 1,000 cca. Not nice to carry around a battery that heavy though.


----------

